# Best MMA Supplements



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This is something i get asked a lot - what are the best MMA Supplements to take.

Supplements can be broken down into a few categories

Sport supplements

Vitamin Supplements

Food Supplements

I have chosen 3 supplements from each category which i use myself and which i would recommend if you are serious about your training, health and nutrition.

www.factorysupplements.co.uk

*Sports supplements*

1. BCAA's - you may be surprised by this as my top choice was not protein powder - i think we all know by now protein powder assists in muscle repair and recovery, but taking things one step further i have decided to opt for BCAA's.

BCAA's are Branched chain amino acids, they come in tablet or liquid form (Tablet is better as im yet to find a liquid that tastes anything remotely close to nice)

The Tablets are taken at a dose of 2 capsules twice a day preferably on an empty stomach - if your training uber hard then the dose can be upped to 2 three times per day split throughout the day

BCAA's are fantastic for recovery of sore muscles, no matter what your doing really, MMA, muay thai, BJJ, Luta Livre, Krav maga, Austrian bear wrestling...your working your muscles hard and tearing down muscle fibres, without adequate intake of amino acids (which are the building blocks of protein) you will not be recovering as quick as you could be.

BCAA's Can be purchased here

2. NO2 Supplements - these are primarily pre workout drinks, taken to give you a boost of energy and help you train harder.

Most of them contain Caffeine and Arginine - Caffeine wakes you up and gives you the pre workout buzz, Arginine Converts into Nitric oxide (NO2) which causes Vasodlation (widening of blood vessels) this allows more blood to be carried to the muscles giving them the 'pumped' feeling.

Ive tried a lot of NO2 supplements but have found 2 in particular to be very impressive

No xplode and Garnell Enrage Both Very similar i find Garnell Enrage gives me a quicker 'buzz' but no-xplode lasts longer - off the two products i prefer No-xplode.

BSN No-xplode

3. Creatine - Creatine has been around since the early 80's. It has always been used for any sport that involves explosive movements, over the past few years Creatine has evolved quite a bit sporning different variations such as Creatine Ethyl Ester, Creatine Gluconate, and more recently Kre alkalyn 

Kre Alkalyn is touted as the 'Next generation' of Creatine, mainly because it gives all the effects of regular creatine, without the side effects of water retention and muscle cramps which is a common side effect of regular creatine monohydrate.

That being said if adequate water is taken (2 - 3 litres per day) the side effects are minimal.

Creatines benefits are

Increased Power

Delayed Lactic Acid build up

Muscle Cell Volumization (bigger muscles)

Increased ATP (muscle Energy)

from all the ones ive tried i would recommend Kre Alkalyn at a dose of 3 tablets twice per day. The main thing i like about Vyomax Kre Alkalyn is that i get very good strength gains with it but i dont gain weight, due to it not causing water retention.

If you are looking for a creatine and dont mind the added weight factor i would recommend

Reflex Creapure which is availbale in both Capsules and Powder 

*Vitamin Supplements*

We are all told to eat our greens and take our Vitamins but there are thousands of vitamins which ones should be take and for what purpose?

Again ive rounded it down to the top 3 i think are a must if you are training regularly,  these along with everything else ive mentioned in this post are fine to take no matter what sport you are doing.

1. Vitamin C - Good old vitamin C gets rid of colds (apparently) heals wounds, gets rid of Scurvy...but the main reason an athlete would take it would be for its antioxidant properties. Vitamin C is a fantastic Antioxidat which means it helps to get rid of free radicals that build up in the body ( Free radicals are nasty little things that weaken are immune system and attack us from the inside) everybody gets them.

A prime culprit for the build up of free radicals is overtraining - overtraining muscles puts a lot of stress on your body causing a build up of Free radicals - this leads to a weakend immune system making it easier to pic up illnesses/infections/diseases etc..

Vitamin C at a dose of 1000mg per day should be sufficient some people like to break the tablets in half and split the dose, personally i take 1 tablet of 1000mg Time release Vitamin C which breaks down slowly through out the day.

Vitamin C

2. Zinc - Zinc taken anywhere between 15mg - 30mg is an excellent mineral to take.

Similar to Vitamin C in that it boosts the immune system and helps with wound healing, it also good for the male hormone Testosterone - zinc can be taken in both Chelate form and picolonate form which both have good absorption rates

Zinc

3. B Vitamin Complex - B vitamins can be taken individually, but i prefer to take a complex tablet which gives either 50mg or 100mg of each B vitamin (depending on which strength you buy).

B vitamins are fantastic for the bodys nervous system. A lot of people take a high dose B vitamin in times of stress or anxiety, They are also a very good immune booster.

B vitamins taken in a high dose are good for energy production, they help the body get the best from the foods we eat helping to metabolise proteins and carbohydrates.

Vitamin B6 & B12 are esceially useful. B6 is good if you ahve a high protein diet as it helps the body breaks down the proteins and B12 is very improtant for energy production as it helps to increase red blood cells, red blood cells carry oxygen around the body - more oxygen = more energy.

Solgar B complex High Strength B Vitamins

*Food supplements *

1. CoQ10 - may not strictly be a food supplement but it is definetly a staple part of my supplement intake.

This may start to sound like a cheesy commercial but bare with me - Have you ever felt tired during the day, get a 3pm slump like you cant be bothered doing anything...we try CoQ10.

I started taking this about 3 months ago and love it, it is mainly taken for Energy purposes

CoQ10 is made in every cell of your body and is the 'spark plug' of your cells providing a sustained release of energy throughout the day, rather than a caffeine type immediate hit of energy followed by a slump in energy.

I would recommend 100mg of CoQ10 per day - avoid the 10mg ones for Â£1.50 i have seen in supermarkets that would not be enough Q10 to power my cat for the day.

CoQ10

2.Cherry Active - Cherry Active has been around for a few years now but only recently has it gained significant press from the MMA world, given the buzz around it i decided to give it ago and must say im very impressed.

i have been on Cherry Active consistantly for over 2 months now my recovery time from aches and pains is much improved, i used to get quite a bit of pain in my left knee and left hamstring which have both cleared up since using Cherry active.

A good recommend dose is 30ml in the morning with your breakfast, once bottle of cherry active juice will last for 1 month

Buy Cherry Active here

3. Spiulina - Spirulina another very powerful antioxidant, comes in Tablets or powder form.

It has more health properties than i care to mention but briefly it is a very good source of protein, it helps to strengthen and boost the immune system, Improves you Gut health (digestive tract) Aids fat loss (not in a conventional Fat loss tablet way but it definetly cleans you out)

I would highly recommend anyone who does a lot of cardiovascular work to try spirulina, i have used it before thai boxing and before running - my aerobic capacity is defnietly improved with taking spirulina

If im using the Powder i will have about 5g in a smoothie mixed with berries and yoghurt if im taking the tablets i'll take 3 in the morning or before a workout.

Buy Spirulina here


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

NO2 product is not about a pumped feeling as it does nothing for performance but is rather a side effect. The increase in no2 causes vasodilation and is supposed to increase recovery and energy because as your veins become wider, more blood is able to travel into muscle.

Blood contains the nutritents for the body to do what it does (to help it recover, provide energy etc), this is why that if you have more of it floating round or have it floating around faster, you have an abundance of fresh micro/macro nutrients available thus increasing performance.

I personally used it for weights and found it useful.

It is a rather expensive product, if you do get it, I too would recommend no xplode, although be near a toilet the first time you use it, dont you agree Marc?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha no-explode set your watch at 20 mins then have a nice relaxing poo - Personally I love the stuff defo kicks me up the arse and gets me training harder...any other side effect is a bonus - although in Marc's defense most people ask for it because of the pumping effect (aka 95% of lads who do weights re the C.E.E)- personally I take it for the energy.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Many others dont find it benefits them but tbh, its not a must buy supplement like bcaa/creatine as Marc has mentioned.


These are my opinions only of what i would rate and what i take for training, there are always going to be people who disagree, maybe a lot of people view them as not needed, but i would not train without them.



> It is a rather expensive product, if you do get it, I too would recommend no xplode, although be near a toilet the first time you use it, dont you agree Marc?


Yes 20 minutes after taking it you will need to be close to a toilet



> Dorian Yates new NO2 is supposed to be top notch but Ive never tried it. His old NO2 was a massive hit with the vast majority of users.


The old one was insane, ive heard (but not tried it) that the newer version is nowhere near as strong but still very good


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just had feedback from a happy user of superpump 250 - he got a sample now wants a tub - I've got a sample for Monday (my home conditioing day - just be near the house re bum effect:laugh: ) - lotta feedback suggests if you are hardcore and n.o explode does not tickle your pickle then this is the next step up - I'm gonna stick with n.o explode as 1 serving is spot on for me - just never hurts to expand your mind!!!.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I know the Spammer brought this topic back from the death but I wouldn't really agree with that list (and that's good as its a good source of debate :thumb ).

My core few would be:

A GOOD protein powder i.e. Reflex Instant Whey or MyProtein stuff.

A recovery powder (carbs + protein such as recovery XS for whatever it's called)

Fish Oil

Multivit.

And that's pretty much it for me.

Added extras would be:

Green Tea extract

Protein bars/flapjacks - for ease really.

Recently tried a noxplode type thing (never thought I needed one nor did I feel i'd really benefit) but it was ok and did what it said on the tin. Would only use it on particularly low energy days though, don't wanna have to rely on it.


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

has anybody actually been able to use a whole tub of maximuscle cyclone before, i made one mix and nearly threw up, the flavours are horrendous, i wouldnt drink it if somebody gave me Â£20 as a dare, not good haha, got the PHD Pharma whey and PHD synergy straight after and it was by far the best buy id made all year,tastes lovely, cant go wrong with choc cookie can u :thumb


----------



## swiss_mammoth (Feb 8, 2010)

Guys, I use a product called *Greens plus*, or *Greens +*. It is packed full of natural antioxidants. Its a product which has won tons of awards from the states. My doctor friend put me on to it (as she recommends it to Cancer patients due to its healing properties). There is an official UK stockist, however they are Â£Â£. There are a few people that stock it ebay, the cheapest I have found is Â£33.99.

I take it before and after training, and it has noticeably helped my explosive energy levels, as well as muscle recovery times. They also do a berry flavour which tastes good. It comes in a powder form, and you mix it into any drink, I put it in with my SCI-MX protein. Seriously check out the ingredients list, from what I have seen, there is no comparison

Happy training.

Next fight: 13 March, semi-pro MA .....ready for war!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi mate thanks for that, just had a look at the ingredients

Proprietary Superfood and Herbal Blend Per Serving (8900mg)

NON-GMO1 Soy Lecithin 2,339mg

Organic Hawaiian Spirulina Pacifica 1,356mg

Organic High Pectin Apple Fiber 1,350mg

Barley Grass Powder 650mg

Wheat Grass Powder 350mg

Japanese Chlorella 350mg

Organic Soy Sprouts 350mg

Brown Rice Bran 350mg

Sprouted Barley Malt 350mg

Alfalfa Grass Powder 300mg

Seven Dairy-Free Probiotic Cultures containing:

L. Acidophilus ATCC 4356, L. Casei, L. Plantarum, L. Rhamnosus, Bifidobacterium Bifidum And Longum,Fructo-Oligosaccharides 200mg

Royal Jelly 150mg

Montana Mountain Region Bee Pollen 150mg

Acerola Berry Juice Powder (Malpighia glabra) 115mg

Natural Vitamin E (d-alpha-tocopherol-succinate) 118iu2

Licorice Root Powder (Glycyrrhiza glabra) 60mg

Red Beet Juice Powder 50mg

Dunaliella Salina Algae 40mg

Organic Nova Scotia Dulse (Palmeria plamata) 20mg

Standardized Herbal Extracts Per Serving (8900mg)

Milk Thistle Seed (Silybum marianium) 60mg

Echinacea Root (Echinacea angustifolia) 60mg

Siberian Eleuthero Root (Eleutherococcus senticosus) 60mg

Astragalus Root (Astragalus membranaceus) 60mg

Licorice Root (Glycyrrhiza glabra) 60mg

Unique Botanical Extracts Per Serving (8900mg)

Organic Ginkgo Biloba Leaf 20mg

Organic Japanese Green Tea Leaf (Camellia sinesis) 20mg

Full Spectrum Grape Skin and Seed(Vitis vinifera) 20mg

Organic Swedish Bilberry (Vaccinum mytillus) 10mg

1 Non-GMO signifies the absence of genetically modified organisms. GMOs are plant species that have been genetically altered and may pose a serious hazard to health and well-being.

2390% Daily value of Vitamin E based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Certificate of Nutritional Analysis

Per Serving (8900mg) - 3 tsp. Powder or 12 Capsules

Calories 35

Total Fat 1g

Cholesterol 0mg

Carbohydrate 4g

Sugars < 1g

Vitamin A 8900iu

Vitamin B1 (thiamin) 0.60mg

Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) 0.30mg

Biotin 0.003mg

Folic Acid 0.03mg

PABA 0.70mg

Vitamin C (organic) 55mg

Vitamin E 120iu

Boron 0.50mg

Copper 0.08mg

Iodine 31mcg

Magnesium 40mg

Phosphorus 95mg

Selenium 15mcg

Calories from Fat 10

Saturated Fat 0g

Sodium (organic) 45mg

Dietary Fiber 2g

Protein 2g

Vitamin A as Beta Carotene 100%

Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 0.20mg

Vitamin B12 (cobalamin) 14mcg

Choline 125mg

Niacin 0.70mg

Pantothenic Acid 1mg

Vitamin D 150iu

Vitamin K 29mcg

Calcium 60mg

Chlorophyll 12mg

Iron 4mg

Manganese 0.2mg

Potassium 140mg

Zinc 0.3mg

Ingredient Details

CHLORELLA

"Broken cell wall"; removes mercury, cadmium, PCB's; 20 times the chlorophyll of alfalfa; high content of RNA/DNA; rich source of iron and zinc; Green freshwater microalgae

ORGANICALLY & HYDROPONICALLY GROWN SOY SPROUTS

1-2 day sprouted organic soy that is hypoallergenic; Source of many antioxidants; prime source of phytochemicals containing the important isoflavone, genestein

ACEROLA BERRY JUICE POWDER

15% natural vitamin C. The acerola berry is the most potent source of natural Vitamin C. We spray dry them to obtain high Vitamin C and bioflavonoid powder helps Quercetin absorption; balances pH in colon

ULTRA LECITHIN

Essential to the function of every cell; emulsifies cholesterol; vital to healthy hair and skin; helps with absorption of fat-soluble Vitamins A, D, E, and K; 99% oil free; 97% phosphatides; natural choline

DUNALIELLA SALINA

Sea algae grown in the clear South Pacific waters; rich source of beta-carotene; 7.5% alpha-carotene; Cis and Trans carotenoids

MILK THISTLE EXTRACT (Silybum Marianum)

85.6% Silymarin, an anti-oxidant that has a beneficial effect on liver function; strengthens liver and stimulates new cell growth; liver detoxifier and antioxidant; protects the liver from poisons and pollutants

HAWAIIAN SPIRULINA

Abundant rhamnose glycoside content that gives sustained energy; potent source of Beta Carotene; richest food source of vegetarian B-12; high in GLA and essential fatty acids Ã- Grown on the pristine Kona Coast of Hawaii; superior source of highly absorbable organic iron; 65% easily digested, biologically complete protein Ã- The most nutrient-rich of all blue-green algae

ASTRAGALUS MEMBRANACEUS

The most potent immune system enhancing herb known; increases phagocytosis, interferon production, and the number of macrophages; enhances T-cell formation; functions as an adaptogen to relieve stress-induced immune system suppression

ECHINACEA ANGUSTIFOLIA EXTRACT

This natural antibiotic is used by millions around the world to prevent bacterial illness, it stimulates immune function and helps detoxify and pull waste residues out of the lymph glands. This form can be used daily.

ORGANICALLY GROWN ALFALFA, BARLEY, WHEAT GRASS AND RED BEET JUICE POWDER

Organic powders are rich in natural Vitamin C, beta-carotene, potassium, magnesium, and calcium; contain great amounts of chlorophyll and the enzyme Super Oxide Dismutase (SOD); provides stamina, anti-stress; greater percentage of protein than eggs; adds alkalinity to the body; red beets detoxify liver

ROYAL JELLY 5% 10-HDA MONTANA BEE POLLEN

Royal Jelly and bee pollen are loaded with antioxidant vitamins. The high concentration of pantothenic acid is thought to contribute to the longevity of the queen bee who far outlives all the other bees in the hive. Montana bee pollen contains high amounts of SOD and is an additional source of vitamins, minerals, enzymes and co-enzymes. A multi floral, cold processed potent pollen from Montana Nature's most perfect food.

NATURAL VITAMIN E

D-alpha tocopheryl succinate, the most expensive form. Dry powder with no oils Antioxidant that protects cholesterol and lipids from oxidation

6 DAIRY-FREE PROBIOTIC CULTURES

Grown on brown rice; contains 2.5 billion symbiotic dairy-free "friendly bacteria" per serving which help digest foods as well as help make B vitamins and absorb minerals. Promotes intestinal hygiene In FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides) a high molecular weight food to promote "friendly bacteria" growth; not centrifuged; antiviral, antibacterial

NOVA SCOTIA DULSE

Certified organically grown; purple-red sea vegetable; iron, iodine, boron etc.; sea-Source micronutrients

Its quite similar to beyond greens which i use on and off, im a big fan of spirulina though, i use that by itself, the Greens+ you mentioned looks good price though - on the net its about Â£43 for a month


----------



## Hetfield (Oct 6, 2009)

great post and thanks for your assistace i'm trying to sort out my diet and supplements intake as well...

i've used no-xplode but i found out that Jack3d works better for me! especially during endurance training !


----------



## wrsalt (Mar 22, 2010)

I used a similar product that I got from Holland & Barrett. I think it was called Super Greens. It was very good for detoxing (tastes like pond water as well). One thing to note with this kind of supplement they tend to be high in fiber so you need to drink plenty of water with it.

If you're looking for good natural training boost I've been taking Tribulus and a new product I found made from Shiitake mushroom extract (brand name sports capsules). The later has oxygenation effects on your blood. I been taking both with a zinc vitamin B complex and L-arginine supplement. The Tribulus and Shittake extract I got from ultimate fight nutrition. The L-arginine I purchased from H&B and the zinc & vit B I got from herbalife. I found I was able to train harder and more intensely. Another interesting point my metabolism was raised quite noticeably but I didn't get any of the side effects of caffeine or other stimulants.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lots of big words on this thread my head hurts!

This is what I think is the best supplement: Determination and Grit! self belief and a touch of mental illness! Thats what makes a good fighter.

Anyone got any creatine caps that arnt the size of my fist!? gotta take 3 b4 training and 3 after its like swallowing ping pong balls!


----------



## gamedog (Feb 7, 2011)

one thing i would say which alot of people dont take now or forgotton about...

when taking creatine a great addition alongside it is ribose works great for me.

what i find with creatine it gives me an extra push at the end of an activity.ribose helps you recover alot quicker so you can train harder more days a week...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Very true mate, not a lot of people take this - it is a good product though


----------

